# Auschwitz escape story.



## v2 (Nov 12, 2012)

1 of just 144 to break out survive, Kazik was a boy scout architect of 1 of most audacious escapes ever, wi stolen uniforms hijacked car. After Nazi invasion, Polish scouts murdered in the streets or sent to camps to experience Final Solution horror.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNlnCkcAyyo_


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, what a story! I really appreciate the post


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2012)

WOW, indeed, what a story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 12, 2012)

What is he referring to when he says Coke? The soft drink? Drugs?


----------



## v2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> What is he referring to when he says Coke? The soft drink? Drugs?



Coke is a fuel with few impurities and a high carbon content. It is the solid carbonaceous material derived from destructive distillation of low-ash, low-sulfur bituminous coal.


----------



## Torch (Nov 14, 2012)

My father used to tell me when he was in a labor camp in Leipzig the power plants used to burn "coke", the by product was real nasty pollution.


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2013)

June 20, 1942: A daring escape out of Auschwitz by prisoners Kazimierz Piechowski, Stanislaw Gustaw Jaster, Jozef Lempart and Eugeniusz Bendera.
They sneaked into a warehouse for the Auschwitz guards and stole SS uniforms and weapons, and then made off with the Camp Commandant’s personal Steyr 220 sedan. At the locked main gate, Piechowski (the only escapee who knew German) yelled, “Wake up, you buggers! Open up or I'll open you up!” The guards on duty rushed the car through, thinking the four escapees were angry SS officers. 
None of the runaways were ever recaptured, and escapee Jaster smuggled one of Witold Pilecki’s intelligence reports with him to the Polish resistance. 
“I venture to suggest that the escape of four inmates from Auschwitz in the finest car there, the Camp Commandant’s, dressed in SS uniforms, against the background of that hell, could make a truly fine subject for a film,” said Witold Pilecki in his report, ‘The Auschwitz Volunteer: Beyond Bravery.’

Picture: Kazimierz Piechowski survived the war and still lives today in Gdansk, Poland.


----------

